

Rent-to-Own a Domain Name for Your Business - mcyger
http://www.domainsherpa.com/adam-paddock-zenscrow-interview/

======
hackerboos
1.Lease domain to customer

2.Let customer spend a ton of money on marketing/advertising said domain

3.Hold customer to ransom when they renew the lease

4.Profit!

~~~
pan69
The way I understood is that you're not leasing the domain, you are actually
buying it but you pay for it with installments over a period of time. After
you've made all your payments, you own the domain.

~~~
mcyger
You are correct.

It's a financial agreement. Once you make all the payments, you own it. It's
up to to you negotiate a payment plan that works for your business.

